# Rudolf and Santa on an mtb Tandem



## JohnClimber (15 Dec 2013)

Me and the missus went on my MTB club's annual Santa ride which the club has been doing for many, many years today.

But this year I took the missus for her first club ride and took the Tandem as well.

It was around the hidden single tracks of Delamere Forest, it was so much harder than when I'm on my normal mtb's and the silly costumes didn't help much as it was very warm. But it was a great laugh.

Here are some shots


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2013)

i wonder if the chap on the far right behind the stone pillar in the second pic knew he was in shot, good job he was facing the opposite way


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2013)

roadrash said:


> i wonder if the chap on the far right behind the stone pillar in the second pic knew he was in shot, good job he was facing the opposite way


I'm not too sure what the chap next to the silver MTB is up to either.


----------



## young Ed (16 Dec 2013)

You can get tandem mountain bikes??? 
Have you ever tried jumps etc and proper off road work in it?
And I agree some of those Santas look like nature might be calling! haha
Cheers Ed


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> Have you ever tried jumps etc and proper off road work in it?


Of course you can, you can get Fat Bike tandems as well, and yes we do take it off road loads.
Here's a video on my rear facing camera of our first trip to Coed Y Brenin on the blue trail.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2013)

I hope you didn't have to stop filming to extricate Archie from the rear mech! Looks like great fun!


----------



## young Ed (18 Dec 2013)

looks like great fun but some what skilled well done for being able to keep in control with no slow down and toooo fast etc etc!
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2013)

We definitely need to see some more Archie action-cam videos!


----------



## toddmatos (14 Feb 2014)

nice outfit. I wonder where they had it made.

tripp pants


----------



## carplancecr (21 Mar 2014)

Here's a video on my rear facing camera of our first trip to Coed Y Brenin on the blue trail.


----------

